# Dirt Jupming



## lemondropdude (Oct 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd get a Dirt Jumping Specific thread going. Please let me know what you think and what would make the shots better.
Thanks

ill get some of my shots up momentarily


----------



## ToddLange (Oct 23, 2009)

nice pics!


----------



## Ryan Piggott (Oct 25, 2009)

wow haha 
i know those kids. 
I see Taylor and i think i see Asher. 

small world.


----------



## DReali (Oct 25, 2009)

#2 IS FANTASTIC!!!! sorry about the caps but I had to emphasise how much I loved it. I used to do flatland and feel a certain propensity to bmx photos. You did however post it twice but maybe you did that on purpose because it is sucha great photo.


----------



## Rekd (Oct 25, 2009)

lemondropdude said:


>



Man. 

That kid's got great balance! :lmao:


----------



## lemondropdude (Oct 25, 2009)

DReali said:


> #2 IS FANTASTIC!!!! sorry about the caps but I had to emphasise how much I loved it. I used to do flatland and feel a certain propensity to bmx photos. You did however post it twice but maybe you did that on purpose because it is sucha great photo.



Thanks, im glad you like em


----------



## yoballer914 (Oct 28, 2009)

These are great, taking out some of the light post might help bring more attention to the subject. I really like the sun set shot!


----------



## lemondropdude (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks. ill hopefully be taking some more shots soon


----------



## Photoa (Oct 29, 2009)

Good to see some fellow dirt jumpers on here.
And nice pictures aswell, i think for the sun-set ones, you might want a dimmer secondary light source just to illuminate the rider a bit more.


----------



## lemondropdude (Nov 5, 2009)

Some shots from tonight. First new jumps in the new setup


----------



## lemondropdude (Nov 13, 2009)

New Big Hip, C&C Please


----------



## tommygun (Nov 26, 2009)

i ride dirt and park and shoot it, i would try to gey in front of your subject more. you don't wann see the guys butt.


----------



## LeSueur24 (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice shots. I always try to get at least the entire lander in the shot so as a viewer you can have a height perception.


----------



## wescobts (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work, I would crop out a little on the top of the images, don't need all the black or sky, otherwise :thumbup:


----------

